# 2022 Timeline for visas applied within the UK



## iguanaking10 (Jul 12, 2014)

Type of visa: ILR Set (M) 5 Year Route (Super Priority Service)
Submitted application online: 16/02/22
Biometrics appt: 15/03/22 9:30 am
Approval email received on: 15/03/2022 11:47am
BRP arrived: awaiting.

It has been a long way. Thank you for all the kind peoples who helped me with my questions for all of my applications. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## iguanaking10 (Jul 12, 2014)

iguanaking10 said:


> Type of visa: ILR Set (M) 5 Year Route (Super Priority Service)
> Submitted application online: 16/02/22
> Biometrics appt: 15/03/22 9:30 am
> Approval email received on: 15/03/2022 11:47am
> ...


BRP arrived:18/02/2022 (Received tracking email directly from TNT on 18/02/2022 08:11am)


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

This is a timeline thread for those applying for visas from within the UK. Please copy and paste into a new post and add your dates. Update when you get more information.

*This thread is for timelines ONLY. Any comments will be removed.*


Type of visa applying for:
Completed online application:
Uploaded documents:

Invited to book a biometric's appointment:
Booked biometric's appointment:

Received email saying visa was granted:
Received BRP:

*PLEASE ONLY USE THIS THREAD IF YOU HAVE APPLIED IN 2022.

Note: Your application date is the date you submitted the application NOT when you attended your biometric's appointment.*


----------



## Biscuit_Buttery_Base (10 mo ago)

Type of visa applying for: ILR Set (M), Standard
Completed online application: 20 February 2022
Uploaded documents: 23 February 2022
Invited to book a biometric's appointment: 7th March 2022 
Booked biometric's appointment: 30th March 2022
Received email saying visa was granted: waiting
Received BRP: waiting

Fingers cross it's not 10 months!


----------



## mftruglio (Sep 20, 2016)

Type of visa applying for: ILR Set (M), Standard
Completed online application: 15 January 2022
Biometrics appointment: 31 January 2022
Received email saying visa was granted: waiting
Received BRP: waiting

We've taken a gamble and booked a holiday to Morocco during the last week of May so here's hoping it comes in on time! (Unfortunately I couldn't apply earlier as I was traveling to America for Christmas and had to wait until I got back.)


----------



## Pk1989 (9 mo ago)

ILR SET M
online application-: 21st January 2022
Ukvas online submitted docs-: 1st Feb 2022
Waiting


----------



## Yorkshire123 (10 mo ago)

Type of visa applying for: ILR SET (M), Super Priority
Completed online application: 21st March 2022 (27 days before 5 year anniversary) - submitted 12am to get Super Priority
Uploaded documents: 8th April 2022 (clicked submit documents) 
Biometric's appointment: 12th April 2022 9:30am
Received email saying visa was granted: 12th April 2022 1:30pm
Received BRP: 19th April 2022

On to Naturalisation next!


----------



## mftruglio (Sep 20, 2016)

mftruglio said:


> Type of visa applying for: ILR Set (M), Standard
> Completed online application: 15 January 2022
> Biometrics appointment: 31 January 2022
> Received email saying visa was granted: 01 June 2022
> Received BRP: waiting


----------



## Gya (Oct 13, 2016)

Type of visa: ILR set (M)
Online application: 10 May 2022
IDV document submitted: 24 May 2022
Received email saying visa granted: waiting...
Received BRP: waiting...


----------



## Lcss (Aug 24, 2015)

Type of visa: ILR set (M)
Online application: 09 May 2022
IDV document submitted: 19 May 2022
Received email saying visa granted: waiting
Received BRP: waiting


----------



## Biscuit_Buttery_Base (10 mo ago)

Type of visa applying for: ILR Set (M), Standard
Completed online application: 20 February 2022
Uploaded documents: 23 February 2022
Invited to book a biometric's appointment: 7th March 2022
Booked biometric's appointment: 30th March 2022
Received email saying visa was granted: 16th June 2022
Received BRP: waiting


----------



## conzrull.pt (7 mo ago)

Yorkshire123 said:


> Type of visa applying for: ILR SET (M), Super Priority Completed online application: 21st March 2022 (27 days before 5 year anniversary) - submitted 12am to get Super Priority Uploaded documents: 8th April 2022 (clicked submit documents) Biometric's appointment: 12th April 2022 9:30am Received email saying visa was granted: 12th April 2022 1:30pm Received BRP: 19th April 2022 On to Naturalisation next!


 Hi there, about the docs, do u need to wait for them (UKVI) to letting u know whether u have to use the apps or wait bet. 7-10 working day before u can make anppoinmtents to the UKVCAS service point? Conrad


----------



## keefm5a (Sep 7, 2016)

I suppose citizenship isn't actually a visa, so if this is posted in the wrong thread, please feel free to delete! However, the takeaway is: Less than 2 months from application to approval!

Type of visa applying for: British citizenship (Naturalisation via Spousal 5 year route)
Completed online application: 28 April 2022

Invited to use Identity Verification app (IDV app): 3 May 2022
Uploaded documents via IDV app: 4 May 2022
Booked biometric's appointment: n/a

Received email saying application approved: 20 June 2022
Citizenship ceremony: 29 June 2022 (Coventry)

And yet again, I am forever grateful to this forum and the people that populate it. It's been a long journey, but ultimately I made it through without any immigration lawyers or missteps - and a lot of that has to do with the knowledge base found on ExpatForum.com. For those who are just starting out on their journey, you've found yourselves an invaluable community. Please keep it going by sharing information and experiences. Thanks to everyone again!


----------



## DropBear (Jan 26, 2015)

Type of visa applying for: ILR SET (O), Super Priority - with dependent
Completed online application: 7 June 2022 (27 days before our anniversary, had no issue getting super priority around 6am)
Uploaded documents: 26th June 2022
Biometric's appointment: 30th June 2022 8:30am
Received email saying visa was granted: pending
Received BRP: pending


----------



## ess40 (Feb 17, 2017)

Type: First adult passport after naturalisation
Method: Online
Passport Office: HMPO Online
Online application submitted: 25/05/22
Identity verified: 25/05/22
Application received: 25/05/22
Documents sent: 25/05/22 (next day signed for delivery)
Documents delivered: 26/05/22
Documents confirmed received by HMPO: 03/06/22
Application approved: 27/06/22
Passport printed and sent: 29/06/22
Passport received: 30/06/22 (via TNT, received a text message)
Documents received: pending


----------



## DropBear (Jan 26, 2015)

Type of visa applying for: ILR SET (O), Super Priority - with dependent
Completed online application: 7 June 2022 (27 days before our anniversary, had no issue getting super priority around 6am)
Uploaded documents: 26th June 2022
Biometric's appointment: 30th June 2022 8:30am
Received email saying visa was granted: 30th June 2022 4.25pm
Received BRP: pending


----------



## kellythecat (Jun 26, 2015)

Type of visa applying for: ILR set (m) standard
Completed online application: March 6 2022
Uploaded documents: March 6

Email notification of documents submitted to UKVI March 16

Received email saying visa was granted: n/a
Received BRP: July 1

Just under 4 months. They said 6 months so it came earlier than expected! They didnt require a biometric appt either.


----------



## yavuzufuk (7 mo ago)

Biscuit_Buttery_Base said:


> Type of visa applying for: ILR Set (M), Standard Completed online application: 20 February 2022 Uploaded documents: 23 February 2022 Invited to book a biometric's appointment: 7th March 2022 Booked biometric's appointment: 30th March 2022 Received email saying visa was granted: waiting Received BRP: waiting Fingers cross it's not 10 months!


hi are u still waiting your brp


----------



## Biscuit_Buttery_Base (10 mo ago)

yavuzufuk said:


> hi are u still waiting your brp


Yes I did  I got it 4 days later, Jun 20th


----------



## Biscuit_Buttery_Base (10 mo ago)

Biscuit_Buttery_Base said:


> Type of visa applying for: ILR Set (M), Standard
> Completed online application: 20 February 2022
> Uploaded documents: 23 February 2022
> Invited to book a biometric's appointment: 7th March 2022
> ...


Type of visa applying for: ILR Set (M), Standard
Completed online application: 20 February 2022
Uploaded documents: 23 February 2022
Invited to book a biometric's appointment: 7th March 2022
Booked biometric's appointment: 30th March 2022
Received email saying visa was granted: 16th June 2022
Received BRP: 20th June 2022


----------



## MrSomerset (6 mo ago)

Type of visa applying for: ILR Set (M), Standard (Super Priority wished for but unavailable)
Completed online application: 04 March 2022
Uploaded documents: 16 March 2022 Via IDV App
Invited to book a biometric's appointment: N/A
Received email saying visa was granted: 01 July 2022
Received BRP: waiting

The wait time for me was close to others who have recently posted. Your info was a huge help to me...so I posted mine too. Thanks.


----------



## ess40 (Feb 17, 2017)

ess40 said:


> Type: First adult passport after naturalisation
> Method: Online
> Passport Office: HMPO Online
> Online application submitted: 25/05/22
> ...


----------



## DropBear (Jan 26, 2015)

Type of visa applying for: ILR SET (O), Super Priority - with dependent
Completed online application: 7 June 2022 (27 days before our anniversary, had no issue getting super priority around 6am)
Uploaded documents: 26th June 2022
Biometrics appointment: 30th June 2022 8:30am
Received email saying visa was granted: 30th June 2022 4.25pm
Received BRP: 5th July 2022

Next step, Citizenship


----------



## suresh4frens (Feb 25, 2016)

Type of visa applying for: ILR SET (O) {Tier 2 General 5 year route}, Priority - with spouse & new born child
Completed online application: 25 June 2022
Uploaded documents: sometime before biometrics appointment
Biometrics appointment: 7th July 2022 8:00 am
Received email saying visa was granted: 11th July 2022
Received BRP: waiting

Thanks for all the people who supported me throughout. Special shoutout to Crawford and CleverOctopus 🤗


----------



## Acarin (Mar 2, 2017)

Visa Type: ILR 5 year route (Set M) (Non-priority)

Submitted Online: 15th March

Invited to use IDV app: 22nd March

Uploaded facial image via IDV app: 22nd March

Uploaded Documents: 22nd March

Received email saying visa was granted: 8th July

Received BRP: 14th July


----------



## xxxcosmeticsxxx (6 mo ago)

Type of visa applying for: *ILR under unmarried partner/spouse 5yrs Route. Standard service (no priority options available at the time).*
Completed online application: *May.28.2022*
Uploaded documents: *used app to upload docs & docs were submitted on June.26.2022 (took about 14 days to get approved for app).*
Invited to book a biometric's appointment:*N/A* Booked biometric's appointment:*N/A*
Received email saying visa was granted: *Waiting*
Received BRP: *Waiting*


----------



## Fatime (6 mo ago)

Hi,

Type of visa applying for: Spouse Visa abroad
Completed online application: June 15th 
Uploaded documents: June 24th

Invited to book a biometric's appointment: June 24th 
Booked biometric's appointment: June 24th 

Received email saying visa was granted: Waiting 
Received BRP: Waiting


----------



## pk98 (5 mo ago)

iguanaking10 said:


> BRP arrived:18/02/2022 (Received tracking email directly from TNT on 18/02/2022 08:11am)





iguanaking10 said:


> Type of visa: ILR Set (M) 5 Year Route (Super Priority Service)
> Submitted application online: 16/02/22
> Biometrics appt: 15/03/22 9:30 am
> Approval email received on: 15/03/2022 11:47am
> ...





iguanaking10 said:


> Type of visa: ILR Set (M) 5 Year Route (Super Priority Service)
> Submitted application online: 16/02/22
> Biometrics appt: 15/03/22 9:30 am
> Approval email received on: 15/03/2022 11:47am
> ...


I have submitted in November 2021 and still have heard nothing!? What should I do?


----------



## maurodianna (5 mo ago)

Lcss said:


> Type of visa: ILR set (M)
> Online application: 09 May 2022
> IDV document submitted: 19 May 2022
> Received email saying visa granted: waiting
> Received BRP: waiting



Hi, are you still waiting for the decision?


----------



## danianadeem913 (5 mo ago)

Yorkshire123 said:


> Type of visa applying for: ILR SET (M), Super Priority
> Completed online application: 21st March 2022 (27 days before 5 year anniversary) - submitted 12am to get Super Priority
> Uploaded documents: 8th April 2022 (clicked submit documents)
> Biometric's appointment: 12th April 2022 9:30am
> ...


Hi what time we can get super priority slot?


----------



## Lcss (Aug 24, 2015)

maurodianna said:


> Hi, are you still waiting for the decision?


Hi, yes, still waiting. For what i've been noticing on the other posts is that it has been taking about 4 months after sending the docs so I'm hoping to have it in about 2 or 3 weeks. but not holding my breath for it


----------



## Ozzi 75 (5 mo ago)

xxxcosmeticsxxx said:


> Type of visa applying for: *ILR under unmarried partner/spouse 5yrs Route. Standard service (no priority options available at the time).*
> Completed online application: *May.28.2022*
> Uploaded documents: *used app to upload docs & docs were submitted on June.26.2022 (took about 14 days to get approved for app).*
> Invited to book a biometric's appointment:*N/A* Booked biometric's appointment:*N/A*
> ...


Did you get your visa approval email yet? I submitted shortly after you on 7th June


Lcss said:


> Type of visa: ILR set (M)
> Online application: 09 May 2022
> IDV document submitted: 19 May 2022
> Received email saying visa granted: waiting
> Received BRP: waiting


Did you get your visa finally? Did you upload docs on app or you went to biometric appointment?


----------



## Lcss (Aug 24, 2015)

Ozzi 75 said:


> Did you get your visa approval email yet? I submitted shortly after you on 7th June
> 
> Did you get your visa finally? Did you upload docs on app or you went to biometric appointment?


Nothing yet. Tomorrow will be 15 weeks since I've submitted my docs so hopefully it will be soon. 
I've did everything via the app.


----------



## Ozzi 75 (5 mo ago)

Lcss said:


> Nothing yet. Tomorrow will be 15 weeks since I've submitted my docs so hopefully it will be soon.
> I've did everything via the app.


Thank you I’d appreciate if you share your good news with me hopefully soonish. I made a silly decision to not apply priority services now have to travel outside UK and I am annoyed with my situation. Fingers crossed


----------



## Ozzi 75 (5 mo ago)

Visa Type: ILR 5 year route (Set M) (Non-priority)

Submitted Online: 7th June

Invited to use IDV app: 14nd June

Uploaded facial image via IDV app: 14nd June

Uploaded Documents: 14nd June

Got an email from UKVCAS that supporting information/documents have been received : 14th June. 

Received email saying visa was granted: Waiting

Received BRP: Waiting


----------



## Lcss (Aug 24, 2015)

Ozzi 75 said:


> Thank you I’d appreciate if you share your good news with me hopefully soonish. I made a silly decision to not apply priority services now have to travel outside UK and I am annoyed with my situation. Fingers crossed


Hey, I got the email saying it was approved this afternoon!! It took exactly 15 weeks from the date I submitted my docs and got the confirmation saying my application was received. 
Looking at the time frame that other people posted here and mine,they are doing in 15 weeks so hopefully you will get yours soon and in time for your trip


----------



## Ozzi 75 (5 mo ago)

Biscuit_Buttery_Base said:


> Type of visa applying for: ILR Set (M), Standard
> Completed online application: 20 February 2022
> Uploaded documents: 23 February 2022
> Invited to book a biometric's appointment: 7th March 2022
> ...





Lcss said:


> Hey, I got the email saying it was approved this afternoon!! It took exactly 15 weeks from the date I submitted my docs and got the confirmation saying my application was received.
> Looking at the time frame that other people posted here and mine,they are doing in 15 weeks so hopefully you will get yours soon and in time for your trip





Lcss said:


> Hey, I got the email saying it was approved this afternoon!! It took exactly 15 weeks from the date I submitted my docs and got the confirmation saying my application was received.
> Looking at the time frame that other people posted here and mine,they are doing in 15 weeks so hopefully you will get yours soon and in time for your trip


congratulations 👏 . Many thanks for the update. I can see lights at the end of tunnel so hopefully in a month I’ll get my approval too. Take care


----------



## Shaishi (Jul 3, 2015)

Type of visa applying for: ILR Set (M), Standard
Completed online application: 19 April 2022
Biometrics appointment: 13 May 2022
Received email saying visa was granted: waiting
Received BRP: waiting


----------



## Ozzi 75 (5 mo ago)

Shaishi said:


> Type of visa applying for: ILR Set (M), Standard
> Completed online application: 19 April 2022
> Biometrics appointment: 13 May 2022
> Received email saying visa was granted: waiting
> Received BRP: waiting


Its been longtime for you to get your ILR visa. Have you been asked for further documents since you submitted?


----------



## Shaishi (Jul 3, 2015)

Ozzi 75 said:


> Its been longtime for you to get your ILR visa. Have you been asked for further documents since you submitted?


Nope, so far all I received is the generic email from UKVCAS saying my supporting documents have been submitted to UKVI as I didn't apply using the app but sent documents via the web.


----------



## Ozzi 75 (5 mo ago)

Shaishi said:


> Nope, so far all I received is the generic email from UKVCAS saying my supporting documents have been submitted to UKVI as I didn't apply using the app but sent documents via the web.


Oh I see
I could send my docs via app straight after recurved access to the app. You should expect some response 15 weeks after documents sent so plz keep posting


----------



## Ozzi 75 (5 mo ago)

Shaishi said:


> Nope, so far all I received is the generic email from UKVCAS saying my supporting documents have been submitted to UKVI as I didn't apply using the app but sent documents via the web.


On a second thought you can’t submit your biometric via web. Either appointment or app as they need facial records etc. double check that as this may have caused you dealy


----------



## Shaishi (Jul 3, 2015)

Shaishi said:


> Nope, so far all I received is the generic email from UKVCAS saying my supporting documents have been





Ozzi 75 said:


> On a second thought you can’t submit your biometric via web. Either appointment or app as they need facial records etc. double check that as this may have caused you dealy


Once I finished filling UKVI forms I had to go to UKVCAS web page to finish uploading supporting documents and book bio Biometrics+facial which was all done on 13th May.


----------



## Shaishi (Jul 3, 2015)

Shaishi said:


> Once I finished filling UKVI forms I had to go to UKVCAS web page to finish uploading supporting documents and book bio Biometrics+facial which was all done on 13th May.


If you have any more questions feel free to PM me although I believe we are both in the same boat at the moment- waiting.


----------



## Shaishi (Jul 3, 2015)

Hello everyone, just to update you - received today email confirmation visa was granted!


----------



## Gya (Oct 13, 2016)

Gya said:


> Type of visa: ILR set (M)
> Online application: 10 May 2022
> IDV document submitted: 24 May 2022
> Received email saying visa granted: waiting
> Received BRP: waiting...


Email recieved from home office Atlas... 5 sep


----------



## Lcss (Aug 24, 2015)

Lcss said:


> Type of visa: ILR set (M)
> Online application: 09 May 2022
> IDV document submitted: 19 May 2022
> Received email saying visa granted: waiting
> Received BRP: waiting


Type of visa: ILR set (M)
Online application: 09 May 2022
IDV document submitted: 19 May 2022
Received email saying visa granted: 01 September 2022
Received BRP: 06 September 2022


----------



## OddLion (Jan 9, 2017)

Type of visa: ILR set (M)
Online application: 06 July 2022 (got Super-Priority at 1:00am)
Biometrics appt (Croydon): 22 July 2022 (12:00)
Received email saying visa granted: 22 July 2022 (16:00)
Received BRP: 01 August 2022


----------



## Seolee (4 mo ago)

Hello, anyone who have submitted type O ILR and went for standard process here?

Type of visa: ILR set (O) Standard
Online application: 9 May 2022
IDV document submitted: 10 June 2022
Received email saying visa granted: Waiting
Received BRP: Waiting

I hope the documents I submitted were enough  I was not able to submit an employment letter and 5 year travel history because I was away overseas and has no access to work emails but I submitted payslip. It was only after the biometrics that I received those paperwork from my employer. Looking at the brighter side, perhaps and I hope it will help that I stayed with the same employer for 5 years...


----------



## Gya (Oct 13, 2016)

Type of visa: ILR set (M)
Online application: 10 May 2022
IDV document submitted: 24 May 2022
Received email saying visa granted: 5 sep
Received BRP: 12 sep


----------



## Lexx (4 mo ago)

Type of visa: ILR set (M) standard 

Online application: 6 June 2022

IDV document submitted: 14 June 2022

Received email saying visa granted: waiting Received BRP: waiting


----------



## Acheb (4 mo ago)

Seolee said:


> Hello, anyone who have submitted type O ILR and went for standard process here?
> 
> Type of visa: ILR set (O) Standard
> Online application: 9 May 2022
> ...


Hello! Did you get your decision yet? Thanks!


----------



## Seolee (4 mo ago)

Acheb said:


> Hello! Did you get your decision yet? Thanks!


Not yet....... this is my 16th week from the biometrics appointment.........
I have asked for our local MP to help me reach out to Home Office.
I have booked flights to see my family in a couple of weeks; it is frustrating to wait. I still hope the decision will be out in time.


----------



## Acheb (4 mo ago)

Seolee said:


> Not yet....... this is my 16th week from the biometrics appointment.........
> I have asked for our local MP to help me reach out to Home Office.
> I have booked flights to see my family in a couple of weeks; it is frustrating to wait. I still hope the decision will be out in time.


Hope it comes soon! Good luck!


----------



## OddLion (Jan 9, 2017)

I know this isn't technically a "visa", but as naturalisation is the next step after ILR I'm listing the timeline here:

Type of visa: British citizenship (Naturalisation via Spousal 5 year route)
Completed online application: 1 August 2022
Invited to use Identity Verification app (IDV app): 8 August 2022
Uploaded documents via IDV app: 8 August 2022
Booked biometrics appointment: n/a (done via the app)
Received email saying application approved: 3 October 2022

So despite the Home Office advice that applications take up to six months, mine took just under two.

Thanks to everyone on the forum who has shared their experience and advice. It has made the process SO much easier to know what to expect and how to complete the often mysterious application forms.


----------



## Lexx (4 mo ago)

Lexx said:


> Type of visa: ILR set (M) standard
> 
> Online application: 6 June 2022
> 
> ...


----------



## aoof (Jan 20, 2015)

Visa type: ILR (Marriage 5 year route - non priority)
Submitted online application: 29/5/22
Invited to use IDV app: 06/6/22
Uploaded documents: 26/6/22
Uploaded facial image via IDV app: 26/6/22
Received email saying visa was granted: 28/9/22
Received BRP: 4/10/22

So relieved this is over! Now I can save up and apply for citizenship


----------



## waitingtimetoolong (3 mo ago)

Type of visa applying for ILR (set o) standard
Completed online application: 8th July 2022
Uploaded documents: 8th July 2022

Invited to book a biometric's appointment: n/a
Booked biometric's appointment: 18 July 2022

Received email saying visa was granted: Awaiting😞
Received BRP: Awaiting

No further documents are required from the home office.


----------



## waitingtimetoolong (3 mo ago)

Seolee said:


> Hello, anyone who have submitted type O ILR and went for standard process here?
> 
> Type of visa: ILR set (O) Standard
> Online application: 9 May 2022
> ...


Have you received the approval email?


----------



## Seolee (4 mo ago)

waitingtimetoolong said:


> Have you received the approval email?


No... So I had to rescedule my flights for next week to next year..... I'd like to think the HO employed turtles to help me accept their extremely slow work...... I don't think it is fair them asking us hefty for ultra low speed job they do.... oh well


----------



## waitingtimetoolong (3 mo ago)

Seolee said:


> No... So I had to rescedule my flights for next week to next year..... I'd like to think the HO employed turtles to help me accept their extremely slow work...... I don't think it is fair them asking us hefty for ultra low speed job they do.... oh well


aww, sorry to hear that, It is indeed frustrating . finger cross they won't exceed the promised timescale at least!


----------



## dreadzki (3 mo ago)

Type of visa applying for: ILR Set(M) 5-Year Route, Standard Service
Completed online application: 13 June 2022
Invited to download IDV biometrics app: 20 June 2022
Uploaded documents on IDV biometrics app: 20 June 2022
Received email saying visa was granted: _waiting_
Received BRP: _waiting_


----------



## Jessmcmill90 (3 mo ago)

Type of visa applying for: ILR Set(M) 5-Year Route, Standard Service
Completed online application: 19 June 2022
Invited to download IDV biometrics app: 27 June 2022
Uploaded documents on IDV biometrics app: 06 July 2022 
Biotmerics Appointment Attended: 19 August 2022 
Received email saying visa was granted: waiting
Received BRP: waiting


----------



## sage4outlook (4 mo ago)

So far i have read this thread, all i have seen is ILR and Naturalization. Is FLM(M) also discussed here as well. I attended my biometric since 16th of june 2022 and i have not heard anything from home office and i am becoming a bit worried. I dont know if everything is alright. Any one with useful information and questions to ask, i would appreciate


----------



## Catmed (3 mo ago)

Type of visa applying for: FLR(M) - Standard
Completed online application: 03/10/2022
Uploaded documents: 03/10/2022
Biometric's appointment: 04/10/2022

Received email saying visa was granted: waiting
Received BRP: waiting


----------



## dmboman (Jun 1, 2017)

Type of visa applying for: IRL Set (M), Standard
Completed online application: 06 June 2022
Invited to use the IDV app: 13 June 2022
Uploaded documents to app: 13 June 2022
Received email saying visa was granted: 06 October 2022
Received BRP: 11 October 2022

Exactly 4 months to get the decision. Good luck to those waiting to hear back.


----------



## dreadzki (3 mo ago)

dreadzki said:


> Type of visa applying for: ILR Set(M) 5-Year Route, Standard Service
> Completed online application: 13 June 2022
> Invited to download IDV biometrics app: 20 June 2022
> Uploaded documents on IDV biometrics app: 20 June 2022
> ...


UPDATE: 
Received email saying visa was granted: 14 October 2022
Received BRP: _waiting_

It took 4 months and 1 day to get decision, which is in keeping with many others in this thread. Wishing you all luck!


----------



## RajaFaysal786786 (3 mo ago)

Type of visa applying for: FLR(M) - Standard (5 years route)
Completed online application: 01/08/2022
Uploaded documents: 18/08/2022
Biometric's appointment: 13/10/2022

Received email saying visa was granted: waiting
Received BRP: waiting

Note: We are bit worry about 5 years time frame requirements. We went on holidays then our flight cancelled and we got stuck outside UK for almost 14 months due to COVID-19. But Solicitors advised that it should be okay because of pandemic. That situation were out of controlled.


----------



## Jessmcmill90 (3 mo ago)

Jessmcmill90 said:


> Type of visa applying for: ILR Set(M) 5-Year Route, Standard Service
> Completed online application: 19 June 2022
> Invited to download IDV biometrics app: 27 June 2022
> Uploaded documents on IDV biometrics app: 06 July 2022
> ...


Update email received 16 October 2022
So just under the 4 month mark and exactly 17 weeks. Massive relief - good luck to everyone else waiting!


----------



## emu77 (Mar 3, 2017)

Type of visa applying for: ILR Set(M) 5-Year Route, Super priority service
Completed online application: 25 September 2022
Uploaded documents to UKVCAS site: 12 October 2022 
Biotmerics Appointment Attended: 17 October 2022 @ 10:00
Received email saying visa was granted: 17 October 2022 @ 13:30
Received BRP: waiting

Definitely happy I was able to get a Super priority slot! Good luck to all those waiting!


----------



## Catmed (3 mo ago)

ype of visa applying for: FLR(M) - Standard
Completed online application: 03/10/2022
Uploaded documents: 03/10/2022
Biometric's appointment: 04/10/2022

Received email saying visa was granted: 19/10/2022
Received BRP: waiting


----------



## EK65 (3 mo ago)

Anyone applied for ILR Set M standard service o June 30 2022 and submitted biometrics 4th of August or there about. Have you had anything from them. Thanks


----------



## Catmed (3 mo ago)

BRP received: 24/10/22


Catmed said:


> Type of visa applying for: FLR(M) - Standard
> Completed online application: 03/10/2022
> Uploaded documents: 03/10/2022
> Biometric's appointment: 04/10/2022
> ...





Catmed said:


> ype of visa applying for: FLR(M) - Standard
> Completed online application: 03/10/2022
> Uploaded documents: 03/10/2022
> Biometric's appointment: 04/10/2022
> ...


----------



## EK65 (3 mo ago)

Type of visa applying for: ILR SET M Standard 5year route
Completed online application: 30th June 2022
Uploaded documents:

Invited to book a biometric's appointment:
Booked biometric's appointment: 4th of Aug 2022

Received email saying visa was granted:waiting 
Received BRP:waiting


----------



## EK65 (3 mo ago)

EK65 said:


> Type of visa applying for: ILR SET M Standard 5year route
> Completed online application: 30th June 2022
> Uploaded documents:
> 
> ...





EK65 said:


> Type of visa applying for: ILR SET M Standard 5year route
> Completed online application: 30th June 2022
> Uploaded documents:
> 
> ...


----------



## waitingtimetoolong (3 mo ago)

waitingtimetoolong said:


> Type of visa applying for ILR (set o) standard
> Completed online application: 8th July 2022
> Uploaded documents: 8th July 2022
> 
> ...


Does anyone apply Set O with standard service around June or July heard anything from HO😔😔 I m getting worried.


----------



## WHERESMYILR (3 mo ago)

Type of visa: ILR set (M) Standard 
Online application: 24 July 2022
IDV document submitted: 1 Aug 2022
Received email saying visa granted: pending ...
Received BRP: pending ...


----------



## rakeshdahiya (2 mo ago)

waitingtimetoolong said:


> Does anyone apply Set O with standard service around June or July heard anything from HO😔😔 I m getting worried.


 hi i applied for seto on 16th june .Till date nothing from HO.


----------



## waitingtimetoolong (3 mo ago)

rakeshdahiya said:


> hi i applied for seto on 16th june .Till date nothing from HO.


Hopefully, it won't be long from now. Let's keep it updated.


----------



## Seolee (4 mo ago)

They asked me for more documents. Any idea how long will HO take to get back with a decision? The email says 'unfortunately cannot make a decision within 6 months' due to some documents missing...... hope they will not take forever and ever!!! They have to understand people need a holiday for mental health sake!!!!!!! Can they refund if they don't deliver in 6 months???


----------



## maurodianna (5 mo ago)

Hello, have you receive the approval email yet? We have processed at the same time and i have not heard anything yet. 😔 it’s been 17 weeks and still nothing.


----------



## waitingtimetoolong (3 mo ago)

maurodianna said:


> Hello, have you receive the approval email yet? We have processed at the same time and i have not heard anything yet. 😔 it’s been 17 weeks and still nothing.


tomorrow will be my 19th week, tried to call HO and emailed them a few weeks ago, but still no response.


----------



## maurodianna (5 mo ago)

I am worried as i have a booked holiday on the last week of december. Hopefully we get the approval soon. Could you please update here if you hear anything? Thank you so much. 




waitingtimetoolong said:


> tomorrow will be my 19th week, tried to call HO and emailed them a few weeks ago, but still no response.


----------



## BobaF (Nov 17, 2019)

Wife's application.

ILR SET (M) - Category F (Director of Ltd Company)

Super Priority application.

FLR 5 years on 20th November 2022.

31st October 2022 - submitted online application,
10th November 2022 - biometric appointment 7.30am,
10th November 2022 - approval email received 3.30pm.


----------



## fruit1234 (2 mo ago)

Type of visa applying for ILR (set o) standard - ancestry
Completed online application: 10th July 2022
Uploaded documents + biometrics: 16th July 2022

Invited to book a biometric's appointment: n/a
Booked biometric's appointment: n/a

Received email saying visa was granted: Awaiting😞
Received BRP: Awaiting

Ancestry set(o) seems slower than set(m) ??


----------



## amkstudio90 (2 mo ago)

biometrics - Dec 10 2021 no response for anything- emailed home office numerous time even through our lawyer finally july 2022- asked for the passport- sent to vfs office canada upon further escalation- found out visa was approved in march 2022- however vfs failed to ask for the passport visa sticker expired now the passport is at vfs canada since july 2022 and today november 11, 2022 is still at the vfs canada- sitll waiting on it to be returned. Have emailed Home office ourselves and lawyers, contacted VFS on all platforms. also have an MP involved. still nothing


----------



## waitingtimetoolong (3 mo ago)

fruit1234 said:


> Type of visa applying for ILR (set o) standard - ancestry
> Completed online application: 10th July 2022
> Uploaded documents + biometrics: 16th July 2022
> 
> ...


It appeared so, tho I know someone set (o)submitted it in mid-June and got it at the end of Sep. Finger cross 🤞hope the waiting will end soon.


----------



## WHERESMYILR (3 mo ago)

Discard


----------



## WHERESMYILR (3 mo ago)

WHERESMYILR said:


> Type of visa: ILR set (M) Standard
> Online application: 24 July 2022
> IDV document submitted: 1 Aug 2022
> Received email saying visa granted: pending ...
> Received BRP: pending ...


Type of visa: ILR set (M) Standard
Online application: 24 July 2022
IDV document submitted: 1 Aug 2022
Received email saying visa granted: pending ...
Received BRP: pending ...

Its finally my turn. Bang on 15 weeks since I submit the documents through the app. The waiting is officially over. Thank you for those who could be bothered to upload their timelines here. Good luck all of you.


----------



## Ramias (2 mo ago)

Hi All waiting colleagues and congratulations for the one who get it.
Type of visa applying for: SET(O) with dependents, Standard (no option for my visa types).
Completed online application: 22/07/2022
Uploaded documents: 22/07/2022

Invited to book a biometric's appointment: N/A
Booked biometric's appointment: 11/08/2022

Received email saying visa was granted: waiting 
Received BRP: waiting 

I hate waiting….


----------



## Petertheartist (2 mo ago)

Type of visa: ILR Set (M) 5 Year Route Submitted application online: 01/09/22 Biometrics appt: 23/09/22 2.30pm Approval email received on: waiting BRP arrived: waiting.


----------



## josephin (2 mo ago)

Ramias said:


> Hi All waiting colleagues and congratulations for the one who get it.
> Type of visa applying for: SET(O) with dependents, Standard (no option for my visa types).
> Completed online application: 22/07/2022
> Uploaded documents: 22/07/2022
> ...



Hi 
We have similar timelines, We did our biometrics on the 19/08/22. Still awaiting email and BRP....
Hoping to hear from you as well.


----------



## josephin (2 mo ago)

waitingtimetoolong said:


> Type of visa applying for ILR (set o) standard
> Completed online application: 8th July 2022
> Uploaded documents: 8th July 2022
> 
> ...



Have you heard anything yet?


----------



## waitingtimetoolong (3 mo ago)

josephin said:


> Have you heard anything yet?


I haven't received anything from HO yet, send the complaint email two weeks ago and still no reply


----------



## Ramias (2 mo ago)

josephin said:


> Hi
> We have similar timelines, We did our biometrics on the 19/08/22. Still awaiting email and BRP....
> Hoping to hear from you as well.


I am still waiting, I hope no much longer waiting remain


----------



## SweetGirl17 (2 mo ago)

Date of application (online): 10/8/2022 (Standard Application) ILR(M) Date Biometrics submitted: 14/9/2022 Additional documents: None Approval Email received: 18/11/2022 
BRP Card received: awaiting
Good luck guys.
It took 100 days in total from the date of application.


----------



## maurodianna (5 mo ago)

I received and email from HO last sunday 13/11/22, they wanted me to send additional documents. I just sent them the documents they require and hoping to hear from them again soon. Have you received any news from yours?



waitingtimetoolong said:


> tomorrow will be my 19th week, tried to call HO and emailed them a few weeks ago, but still no response.


----------



## waitingtimetoolong (3 mo ago)

maurodianna said:


> I received and email from HO last sunday 13/11/22, they wanted me to send additional documents. I just sent them the documents they require and hoping to hear from them again soon. Have you received any news from yours?


I still hear nothing from them like, oh I didn’t know they would email out on weekend. At least you know they are working on your case now!


----------



## maurodianna (5 mo ago)

I was surprised as you are, didn’t know that they are working over the weekends. I hope you hear from them soon as we have the same timeline. All the best!




waitingtimetoolong said:


> I still hear nothing from them like, oh I didn’t know they would email out on weekend. At least you know they are working on your case now!


----------



## josephin (2 mo ago)

Ramias said:


> I am still waiting, I hope no much longer waiting remain


Hi,

I received my application successful email today.


----------



## josephin (2 mo ago)

ILR (Set O) 

Date of application (online): 26/07/2022 (Standard Application)
Date Biometrics submitted: 19/08/2022 
Additional documents: None 
Approval Email received: 20/11/2022 
BRP Card received: awaiting


----------



## Ramias (2 mo ago)

josephin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received my application successful email today.


Congratulations 🎉 🥳 , hope ours follows soon


----------



## josephin (2 mo ago)

waitingtimetoolong said:


> I haven't received anything from HO yet, send the complaint email two weeks ago and still no reply


Hi, I hope you hear from Home Office Soon, I received my email on Sunday 20th November.


----------



## waitingtimetoolong (3 mo ago)

josephin said:


> Hi, I hope you hear from Home Office Soon, I received my email on Sunday 20th November.


Congratulations mate! Hopefully, the long wait for the rest of us will be over soon.


----------



## tacotacotaco (2 mo ago)

ILR (Set O)

Date of application (online): 11/10/2022 (Priority Service Application)
Date Biometrics submitted: 14/11/2022
Additional documents: payslip and accounts statement requested 16/11/2022
Approval Email received: 24/11/2022
BRP Card received: awaiting

good luck everyone x


----------



## Seolee (4 mo ago)

waitingtimetoolong said:


> aww, sorry to hear that, It is indeed frustrating . finger cross they won't exceed the promised timescale at least!





Seolee said:


> Hello, anyone who have submitted type O ILR and went for standard process here?
> 
> Type of visa: ILR set (O) Standard
> Online application: 9 May 2022
> ...


Approved: 18/11/22
BRP Received: 23/11/22

Thank you to all you folks who cheered me up and encouraged me to hang in there despite the long long wait! Glory to God!


----------



## Ramias (2 mo ago)

Seolee said:


> Approved: 18/11/22
> BRP Received: 23/11/22
> 
> Thank you to all you folks who cheered me up and encouraged me to hang in there despite the long long wait! Glory to God!


Congratulations 👏🏼,


----------



## waitingtimetoolong (3 mo ago)

Seolee said:


> Approved: 18/11/22
> BRP Received: 23/11/22
> 
> Thank you to all you folks who cheered me up and encouraged me to hang in there despite the long long wait! Glory to God!


Congratulations! Glad your long waiting has over !


----------



## Ramias (2 mo ago)

waitingtimetoolong said:


> Congratulations! Glad your long waiting has over !


Our turn now, hope it will over soon before Christmas


----------



## Ramruhi (1 mo ago)

Hello, Has anyone applied for BRP card renewal (via NTL application recently and can share timelines, please? My case: Application submitted - 24 November 2022 Biometrics given - 25 November 2022 Decision - Awaited


----------



## Sloth.WEN (2 mo ago)

-Timeline.
Fill in the information on the website and pay the visa fee( I chose super priority )- 7am 30/11/2022

Refreshing ukvcas constantly, absolutely nothing available!
So I filled in the phone number and ukvcas called me at 5pm on the 30th. He said it was ok for me to pay £275 to get an appointment for the next working day.

Biometrics in Croydon - 12 noon 1/12/2022

Got immigration approval - 8:03 AM 2/12/2022
FLR(M) first time


----------



## Ramruhi (1 mo ago)

That was very quick! I wonder if anyone can shed light on timelines for NTL applications for biometric card renewal m, please?


----------



## Ramias (2 mo ago)

waitingtimetoolong said:


> Type of visa applying for ILR (set o) standard
> Completed online application: 8th July 2022
> Uploaded documents: 8th July 2022
> 
> ...


Hi waitingtimetoolong,
Did you get any updates or feedback?, I’m still waiting….


----------



## fruit1234 (2 mo ago)

Ramias said:


> Hi waitingtimetoolong,
> Did you get any updates or feedback?, I’m still waiting….


 I'm still waiting too, set(o) ancestry, applied 10th July... coming up to 5 months this weekend!


----------



## waitingtimetoolong (3 mo ago)

Ramias said:


> Hi waitingtimetoolong,
> Did you get any updates or feedback?, I’m still waiting….


Nothing yet, it will be the fifth month tomorrow!


----------



## starsun33 (1 mo ago)

Hi everyone, just got my email that my citizenship application was successful and got invited to book a ceremony (in the same email), so thought would post my timeline if it helps anxious researchers like me haha! 

Type: Citizenship (5 year ILR route - individual, not spouse), received ILR in August 2021
Application date: 18 October 2022
Biometric appointment: 14 November 2022
Approval email: 12 December 2022 
Ceremony booking: TBC (my local council has said it will contact me when they receive my naturalisation certificate)

It ended up being much quicker than I was expecting! I guess my application was pretty straightforward and I uplaoded lots of documents to be on the safe side. However I think the main factor was probably that they have chosen to ignore all documents that are being repeated from my application for ILR last year according to their policy, and have just checked that I have been here for more than a year since getting ILR and that I haven't been away from the UK for more than 90 days in the past year.

Hoping this long and arduous path is coming to an end soon - best of luck to everyone else!


----------



## Ramias (2 mo ago)

waitingtimetoolong said:


> Congratulations mate! Hopefully, the long wait for the rest of us will be over soon.


Today marks my fifth month and nothing from them….


----------



## Ramruhi (1 mo ago)

Ramias said:


> Today marks my fifth month and nothing from them….


Which application did you make?


----------



## Ramias (2 mo ago)

Ramruhi said:


> Which application did you make?


My application posted couple of pages before 
“
Type of visa applying for: SET(O) with dependents, Standard (no option for my visa types).
Completed online application: 22/07/2022
Uploaded documents: 22/07/2022

Invited to book a biometric's appointment: N/A
Booked biometric's appointment: 11/08/2022

Received email saying visa was granted: waiting 
Received BRP: waiting”


----------



## Ramruhi (1 mo ago)

Hello Ramias,

Am I correct in assuming you applied under the ancestry category of Set (O)? I seem to have read that somewhere.




Ramias said:


> My application posted couple of pages before
> “
> Type of visa applying for: SET(O) with dependents, Standard (no option for my visa types).
> Completed online application: 22/07/2022
> ...


----------



## Ramruhi (1 mo ago)

Hello,

Has anyone applied for renewal of BRP card (NTL application) in the last few months?

Thanks.


----------



## Ramias (2 mo ago)

Ramruhi said:


> Hello Ramias,
> 
> Am I correct in assuming you applied under the ancestry category of Set (O)? I seem to have read that somewhere.


No its not ancestry category, sorry if that’s not helpful for you


----------



## Ramruhi (1 mo ago)

Thanks for the clarification, Ramias! It must be quite frustrating.

Did you apply for settlement?



Ramias said:


> No its not ancestry category, sorry if that’s not helpful for you


----------



## simplify (Oct 18, 2015)

BRP Replacement

Date of application: 27/07/2022
IDV App documents submitted: 01/08/2022
Approval email received: pending
BRP card received: pending

Have received two emails from UKVI stating that I've "failed to attend an appointment to enrol biometrics within 45 working days" and need to book an appointment, however I used the IDV App so this shouldn't be required. I've called HO twice and both times they've told me I can ignore the emails as I've used the IDV App. I called UKVCAS and they also confirmed I don't need to take any further action. Nonetheless a bit concerning!

Has anybody else received these emails from UKVI when using the IDV app?


----------



## Ramruhi (1 mo ago)

simplify said:


> BRP Replacement
> 
> Date of application: 27/07/2022
> IDV App documents submitted: 01/08/2022
> ...


Hello,

can I check the number you called HO on?

Thanks.


----------



## simplify (Oct 18, 2015)

Ramruhi said:


> Hello,
> 
> can I check the number you called HO on?
> 
> Thanks.


0300 790 6268


----------



## Ramruhi (1 mo ago)

simplify said:


> 0300 790 6268


 Thank you.
Was there any particular option you selected to get through to a human? I am always sent round in circles.

Thanks.


----------



## Ramruhi (1 mo ago)

Also, I am being asked for my debit card to proceed with the call. Is this normal?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Yes, it's a paid hotline


----------



## simplify (Oct 18, 2015)

Yes one of the options leads to a paid hotline, although I didn't proceed with that. Instead I followed the options to general visa enquiries for applications made inside the UK, I was able to speak to somebody about the situation, although they can't give details about specific individual cases.


----------



## Lisa66 (8 d ago)

Hi, anyone here , waiting for ILR since July? I applied 27 July, went through IDV , received email that I need to do biometrics, did it in October , that is no news so far .getting frustrated and worried, it’s already 6 month now .


----------



## Ramias (2 mo ago)

Lisa66 said:


> Hi, anyone here , waiting for ILR since July? I applied 27 July, went through IDV , received email that I need to do biometrics, did it in October , that is no news so far .getting frustrated and worried, it’s already 6 month now .


I applied 22 July, did biometrics 11 Aug and still waiting…. Lots of personal and business damage because of this delay, while others are allowed to pay extra and get approved same day!
I believe all this delay is fabricated


----------



## waitingtimetoolong (3 mo ago)

Lisa66 said:


> Hi, anyone here , waiting for ILR since July? I applied 27 July, went through IDV , received email that I need to do biometrics, did it in October , that is no news so far .getting frustrated and worried, it’s already 6 month now .


I submitted it online on 8th July and biometric appointment on 18th July still heard nothing from HO.


----------



## Ramias (2 mo ago)

In case you think the waiting will finish at this stage, read here : BRP not arrived


----------



## fruit1234 (2 mo ago)

Hi all, my ILR approval email came today! After many cancelled plans. 

Type of visa applying for: ILR (set O) standard - Ancestry
(No priority available for this visa type in 2022. Although it is possible that super priority may have been an option - I didn't know about needing to apply at midnight to try to get slots etc.)
Completed online application: 10th July 2022
Uploaded documents + biometrics: 20th July 2022

Received email saying visa was granted: 8th Jan 2023
Received BRP: pending

No requests for additional documents or other updates from the HO. 

I hope yours come through soon @Ramias @waitingtimetoolong @Lisa66 .


----------



## waitingtimetoolong (3 mo ago)

fruit1234 said:


> Hi all, my ILR approval email came today! After many cancelled plans.
> 
> Type of visa applying for: ILR (set O) standard - Ancestry
> (No priority available for this visa type in 2022. Although it is possible that super priority may have been an option - I didn't know about needing to apply at midnight to try to get slots etc.)
> ...


Congratulations mate !


----------



## Ramias (2 mo ago)

fruit1234 said:


> Hi all, my ILR approval email came today! After many cancelled plans.
> 
> Type of visa applying for: ILR (set O) standard - Ancestry
> (No priority available for this visa type in 2022. Although it is possible that super priority may have been an option - I didn't know about needing to apply at midnight to try to get slots etc.)
> ...


Congratulations 🎉 fruit1234


----------



## Ramruhi (1 mo ago)

Update - 

Replacement BRP card under NTL application:

Application submitted - 24 November 2022
Biometrics submitted - 25 November 2022
Approval email received - 6 January 2023
Card received - awaited. Apparently this can take around 7-10 working days. Have not received TNT courier tracking number yet.


----------



## Lisa66 (8 d ago)

simplify said:


> BRP Replacement
> 
> Date of application: 27/07/2022
> IDV App documents submitted: 01/08/2022
> ...


I read that some people get automatic email like that , because if you are really having problem with IDV they would contact you differently, because when I did , after two month I got email saying that IDV biometrics wasn’t efficient enough , so I have to book biometric, so I did . After that no news , nothing , probably my application buried under all priority ones , and all Ukrainian visas, I can Just visualize it,it’s there in upper shelf somewhere: lonely , forgotten and under dust already ☹


----------



## Ramias (2 mo ago)

Lisa66 said:


> I read that some people get automatic email like that , because if you are really having problem with IDV they would contact you differently, because when I did , after two month I got email saying that IDV biometrics wasn’t efficient enough , so I have to book biometric, so I did . After that no news , nothing , probably my application buried under all priority ones , and all Ukrainian visas, I can Just visualize it,it’s there in upper shelf somewhere: lonely , forgotten and under dust already ☹


That’s Exactly how I imagine the situation now for myself too….


----------

